# Clayton County Water Authority Hunting



## frankwright (Aug 21, 2013)

Will anyone else be hunting this area with Traditional equipment besides me?

I got drawn and for $120 it will be worth it even if I don't make it to all the hunts. It is basically three weekends in September and three in October from 1:00 on Friday till dark on Sunday.

It is only 15 minutes or so from my house and might save me a little gas. Does and 8 points with a 13" spread are legal.

I hope to get over there at least a few of the days to hunt and wanted to see if anyone else will be there?


----------



## PassingThrough (Aug 21, 2013)

Frank how do you put in for those hunts? Is it too late this season?


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 22, 2013)

I will be there. Sent my check in the other day.


----------



## kiltman (Aug 22, 2013)

It's too late for 2013.  The app date closed on Aug 9th and the drawing was on Aug 14th.  It's on the calyton county watger authority web site, under recreation.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 22, 2013)

You may want to call and see if they filled all the spots. You never know....


----------



## frankwright (Aug 22, 2013)

If you are not paid by August 31 you forfeit your place. I don't know if they will then draw again from the list of those that did not get drawn or even if they had enough applicants.
You can go as a Guest of someone hunting for $20 a weekend.
2wheel, we need to get together and maybe you can give me some tips. Maybe share info.I only ever hunted there twice a long time ago.

http://www.ccwa.us/system/media_files/attachments/246/original/2013 hunt application.pdf?1370445152


----------



## PassingThrough (Aug 22, 2013)

2wheelfoster said:


> You may want to call and see if they filled all the spots. You never know....



Thanks Robert I'll check it out. Is it worth the $? If I recall right you had a good bit of luck there last season.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 22, 2013)

Frank,
This will be my 4th year at Clayton. I have taken 3 deer from there....took 2 nice bucks on opening day two years ago with my compound. I didn't take anything last year...had a 5 pointer broadside at 7 yards one day.... and saw a very nice 10 and 8 pointer at 40+ yards. I have always seen deer when I hunt there. 

I will be there around 1:00 PM on Friday the 13th to get my site and look around. Maybe we can meet up then. I will PM you my cell #.


----------



## teach2hunt (Aug 26, 2013)

Frank, I will be there as well.  I spoke to Jeb about 3 weeks ago and he stated that there were still plenty of deer on the property.  I actually have enough vacation to be off on all of the hunts.  I will try to make most of them.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 26, 2013)

teach2hunt said:


> Frank, I will be there as well.  I spoke to Jeb about 3 weeks ago and he stated that there were still plenty of deer on the property.  I actually have enough vacation to be off on all of the hunts.  I will try to make most of them.



Good deal, If you want PM me your name and cell and email and I will do the same so we can keep up with each other and what is going on.

We need to talk them into having a late hunt when Clayton County is open after regular season has closed.

I will hunt when I can but I have some other obligations and hobbies getting in the way. I am going to try to make a showing each weekend, some week ends I will hunt all the days and others I will hunt just when I can.

Good Luck


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 26, 2013)

PassingThrough said:


> Thanks Robert I'll check it out. Is it worth the $? If I recall right you had a good bit of luck there last season.



I came up empty last year. Saw lots, just nothing in bow range. I chased a nice 8 pointer and finally saw him. I am hoping for some meat this year. 2 years ago, I had a heck of an opening day.... Shot two buck within 5 mins.


----------



## redwards (Sep 23, 2013)

Bet this guy was happy that he hunted there...
http://www.gon.com/lib/modules/truckbuck/imagearchive/00018700/00018741M.jpg


----------



## frankwright (Sep 23, 2013)

When I checked out Saturday around noon they said a 13 point with a drop was killed that day. 
I saw one little button Buck, still trying to figure it out, it is different.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 25, 2013)

I had heard about that one! I saw 6 deer opening morning, all before 9:30. One of them was a legal 8 pointers there. Since then, it's been smaller bucks and a couple of does, all of which seem fond of walking behind the tree I pick out to climb


----------

